# Young pregnant girl



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

So as many may know I got 2 rescue ratties a few days ago, kept in a hamster carrier for 2 months and one was male and one female. The female is pregnant, her belly is showing slowly a bit more each day. I am looking for care help for young rats, they are both about 2.5 months old, so she is quite small and young to be having babies. I only have experience with full grown girls having litters. She looks like she has a week and a half until she has her babies. I am wondering what extra care a young female needs?


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Just make sure you are giving her a high protein diet. (fish, eggs, cooked beans, tofu) Remove her from the male and put her in a tank or bin. Give her some nesting materials. Might want to keep watch that the babies are being fed once they are born. Check for "milk bands" around their mouth. Dont be surprised if she has a small litter. They also may never grow to be very big. One of my females came from a very young momma and she is only 317g and full grown.


----------

